# Fly River Turtle Won't Eat



## ERGSDF (17 d ago)

its been 4 days since i got my first fly river turtle. and it's not eating anything since, i need help. i tried to feed it with lettuce , frozen blood worm and some small pellets.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Might be an idea to look at Austin's Turtle Page.


----------

